# تأشيرة دخول



## تيمو (8 مايو 2011)

مرحباً ...


*كثيراً ما تأخذنا الكلمات لعوالم وجوانب مخفية في حياتنا ، وقد تكون ليست ذات قيمة لمن يقرأها عن بُعُد ، ولأننا معرّفات لا يعرفها أحد نرتاح للغوص في ذواتنا لنكتب عن أدق تفاصيل حياتنا ، من الممكن لأن هذه التفاصيل تؤرّق ليالينا من حيثُ لا ندري ، والبوح بها علناً قد يكون أثره ضاراً أكثر منه مفيداً !*



طبعاً ، لم تكن كباقي الفتيات التي التقيتُ بهن في حياتي، كانت مميزة في كل شيء: طول ، كسم ، جمال ، أخلاق ، ذكاء ، أنوثة تأسرك لا محالة ... نظرة واحدة منها كفيلة بأن تجعل أياً كان يفعل ما يُرضيها !

التقيتها ضمن إجتماع عمل ، عرّفتني بها زميلتي في المكتب كإحدى الزميلات الجدد ، رحّبتُ بها ورحّبت بي بابتسامة خجولة ، الحقيقة لم ألتفت لها كثيراً ، ولم تشغل تفكيري كثيراً ، كان لقائنا عادياً جداً ، ومرّ مرور الكرام ...

مضت الأيام من لقائنا العادي ، ولم يحدث شيء ، إذ كنا نلتقي مع بقية الزملاء في مطبخ الشركة لعمل مشروب الصباح ، ونتشارك مع المدخنين أحاديث النميمة الوظيفية (مين رح يترّقى، وشو راح يصير في هذا القسم وذاك ... إلخ) كانت لقائاتنا عادية ، يتخللها قليل من المزاح وكثير من جدّية الزمالة ، كل ذلك إلى أن تم قرار نقلها إلى القسم الذي أعمل فيه ، وكأن أبواب السماء قد قررت منحي أخيراً تأشيرة دخول إلى عوالم لم أتجرّأ يوماً في حياتي على خوضها !

كانت مهتمي أن أدرّبها على بعض الأشياء ، لا أدري إن كانت الأقدار قد شائت وضعها في طريقي بهذه الطريقة ، أم مجرد أن الأحداث تحدث هكذا بدون سبب؟ إن كانت الإجابة (نعم، هي الأقدار) فلا أدري لماذا فعلت بي ذلك وخصوصاً أن هذه التجربة تركتني لفترة ليست بالقليلة حطام إنسان ... المهم ، أنني أمضيتُ تقريباً ثلاثة أسابيع وأنا أمشي معها خطوة بخطوة لتدريبها على الأمور التطبيقية لما أخذته في تدريبها النظري ، بدى كل شيء طبيعي ؛ كلامنا مهني بحت ، لا نتحدّث إلا بشؤون العمل ، ونكتفي بمجاملات إجتماعية بديهية نقولها باستمرار ولا نتوقّع بالحقيقة إجابات تفصيلية مثل: كيف كان نهارك، وشو أخبارك، وكيف حالك ... وإلى آخره من هذه المجاملات الإجتماعية الخالية من أي مضمون إهتمامي للإجابة !

ذات صباح ، وعندما بادرتها بالسؤال التقليدي: كيف حالك ؟ فاجأتني بإجابة تفصيلية: 
أنا مرهقة ، فأبي قد تعب كثيراً ليلة أمس واضطررنا لنقله للمستشفى ... لا تتوقع حجم الخوف والرهبة التي ألّمت بنا ، وعلى وجه الخصوص أمي ! 

لا أخفيكم أنني وقفتُ عاجزاً عن التعبير ! فما أعرفه أنني كثيراً ما أفاجيء حتى نفسي في قدرتي على الإجابة السريعة دون معاناة ! أما في هذه اللحظة فلا أعرف لماذا شعرتُ أن معجمي اللغوي تحوّل إلى صفحة بيضاء خالٍ من المفردات والتراكيب اللغوية ... ولا أعرف لماذا انتابني شعور مختلف قلب موازين نظرتي لزميلتي (الجديدة) التي أشعلت نيران في داخلي لا أعرف كيف أُطفئها لأنني بالحقيقة لا أعرف متى وكيف ولماذا اشتعلت !!

بعد لحظات صمت ، نظرتُ لها ورأيتُ - وللمرة الأولى - ملامحها بكافة تفاصيلها: أجمل ما رأيتُ من عيون في حياتي ، أرق ما رأيتُ من ابتسامة زاد ألقها تلك الشفاة المميزة ، أجمل ما رأيتُ من تناسق ملامح الوجه ! 

لقد زادت ملاحظتي لها من ارباكي، ولكنني سرعان ما تداركتُ الأمر لأقول لها: هل هناك شيء ممكن أن أفعله لكم؟ أجابتني بصوتٍ لا يخلو من خنقة إخفاء البكاء: يكفي أنك استمعت لي .. شكراً !!


يُتبع ...


----------



## Rosetta (8 مايو 2011)

*للمرة الثانية أقرأها و فعلا لا يمل منها أبدا  
أسلوبك جدا رائع يا زميلي الغالي 

بإنتظار البقية ولو إني عارفيتها من قبل ما تكتبها ههههههههههه​*


----------



## انريكي (8 مايو 2011)

موضوع جدا جدا رائع

بجد تسلم ايدك

واكيد متابع

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 مايو 2011)

بقالي اكتر من ساعه عماله اقرأ الكلام
بجد اسلوب رائع ومشوق جدا
منتظره تكمله الموضوع

يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## Critic (9 مايو 2011)

*الاسلوب جذاب و رائع *
*انت موهوب*
*عجبتنى الجزئية دى :*



> ونكتفي بمجاملات إجتماعية بديهية نقولها باستمرار ولا نتوقّع بالحقيقة إجابات تفصيلية مثل: كيف كان نهارك، وشو أخبارك، وكيف حالك ... وإلى آخره من هذه المجاملات الإجتماعية الخالية من أي مضمون إهتمامي للإجابة !


----------



## تيمو (12 مايو 2011)

شكراً عزيزتي روزيتا ... كلماتك هي الأروع ، وشكراً للتشجيع بس لا تفقسي الفيلم ‏

عزيزي انريكي ... متابعتك تشرّفني ، ويارب يبقى قلمي عند حسن ظنك ‏

جوزبل لايف ... أن تجد كلماتي تشويق لك ، فهذا شرف لي  ... شكراً لمتابعتك ‏

‏ كريتيك في بيتنا ... يا مرحبا يا مرحبا  بالحقيقة لم ألحظ أننا نتبادل أسئلة دون أن نعنيها إلا بعد موقفي هذا مع ‏زميلتي ، ولاحظتُ بعدها أننا نفعل ذات الشيء في الشبيبة ، مثلاً ، نسلّم على بعضنا ونسأل ذات الأسئلة ولا ‏ننتظر الإجابة بل نذهب لآخرين ونسألهم ذات الأسئلة وهكذا ‏

‏ ‏


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مايو 2011)

*عجبتنى جدا اسلوبك ممتاز وسلس 
السهل الممتنع ,ممتع 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مايو 2011)

*نسيت اسأل هى مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Rosetta (12 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> شكراً عزيزتي روزيتا ... كلماتك هي الأروع ، وشكراً للتشجيع بس لا تفقسي الفيلم ‏


*ههههههههههه إبشر طال عمرك :t31:​*


----------



## besm alslib (12 مايو 2011)

*اسلوبك بالكتابه فعلا بيشد كتيررر*

*لانه بسيط جدا ومع هيك بيوصف ادق التفاصيل يعني تركيبه صعبه نوعا ما*

*وهاد معناه اكيد راح تابعها *


*فلا تطوول علينا بالبقيه*​


----------



## تيمو (12 مايو 2011)

في ذات الليلة، قررتُ أن أكلّمها بالموبايل لأطمئن عليها، هي المرة الأولى التي أفعلها خلال الثلاثة الأشهر التي قضتها بيننا ، الغريب أنني بمجرد تفكيري في ذلك الأمر بدأتْ دقاتُ قلبي بالخفقان سريعاً ، وبدأتُ أدرّبُ نفسي على مجرى الحوار؛ ماذا سأقول لها: (هاي كيفك؟) أم (مرحبا ، أحببت أن أطمئن عليكِ وعلى صحة الوالد !!) المهم أنني بعدَ ألف سيناريو رسمته في مخيلتي ، استجمعتُ قواي وحادثتها ... سبقتني بالترحيب: هاي كيييفك .. 
لم أتمالك نفسي فأجبتها بلغة مهزوزة - إذ أن كل السيناريوهات التي وضعتها تبخّرت في ثوانٍ بمجرد أن سمعتُ صوتها - : آآآم .. آسف للإزعاج بس حبيّت أطمئن عليكِ وعلى صحة الوالد !! 
ضحكت بمنتهى اللطافة واللباقة قائلة: إزعااج؟؟ بالعكس أنا جداً سعيدة لتلفونك ! 
عدتُ لذات الغباء الذي لم أعهده في نفسي: شكراً ! بس طمنيني على صحة الوالد؟ 
أجابتني: بنشكر الله، اليوم وضعه أحسن بكثير ، استجمع قليلاً من قواه ... ولكنني ما زلتُ مرهقة ! 
وتابعتُ سلسلة أجوبتي الغبية: طيب كثير منيح، معناتو بكرة رح نشوفك !!!! وبُعَيد جوابي هذا أدركتُ غبائي الإجتماعي وتداركت نفسي: أعني أنه من الجيد أن تكون صحة والدك أفضل ، وإذا شعرتِ بالإرهاق فلماذا لا تأخذي يوم غد off؟ 
قالت لي مازحة – وكأن إجابتي الأولى هي التي علقت في ذهنها – حتى ولو كنت مرهقة بس بنحب نشوفكم ! 
أجبتها بغباء منقطع النظير: صدقي زملاء العمل كمان بحبوا يشوفكِ !!! 

وبعد انتهاء المكالمة أحسستُ برغبة كبيرة بضرب رأسي أو رمي موبايلي بالحائط لشدة غبائي، فماذا حدث لأبدو تافه للغاية ، سطحي بإجاباتي ، معدوم الحس والذكاء الإجتماعي ؟؟! فكأنني في إجاباتي كنتُ أتعمّد مع سبق الإصرار الإقدام على رسم طريقاً مملوءً بالخسارة والدموع !

صلّيتُ في تلك الليلة أغبى صلواتي: يارب تكون نِسْيَتْ المكالمة !! 

يُتبع ‏


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2011)

*فعلا اسلوبك حلو وسهل وكمان فى جذب للقارئ
متاااااااابعة وفى انتظار البقية ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2011)

*



			صلّيتُ في تلك الليلة أغبى صلواتي: يارب تكون نِسْيَتْ المكالمة !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




هههههههههههههههههه
نايس تعبير بجد ​*


----------



## Critic (12 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه جامد الجزء الثانى
دمك خفيف


----------



## تيمو (12 مايو 2011)

Nancy 2 في ديارنا ... يا أهلاً يا أهلاً ، وبعدين فضول كتير ما بدنا  آخرتكم تعرفوا هي مين ، بس ابقي على متابعة 

الشرف إلي أم جورج إنك اتابعي ، كلماتك بالفعل رفعت من معنوياتي 

Rosetta ... يعني بعرف إنو سرّي ببير ................. والمنتدى كلو البير ههههههههه بس مو تصدقي 

ساندريلا 2009 .. متابعتك تزيد الموضوع تشويقاً وجاذبية .. شكراً لكلماتك المشجعة 

عم كريتيك ... بس لا تكون انعجبت بالمكالمة  ده خيبة بعيدعنك


----------



## soso a (12 مايو 2011)

متاااااااااااااااابع 

بجد راااااااائع والجزء التانى دمه خفيف خاااالص 

فى انتظار البقيه 
الرب يبارك حياتك ويبارك موهبتك


----------



## besm alslib (12 مايو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه عجبتني كتير المكالمه*

*وبصراحه فعلا مستفزه جداااااا *

*اعتقد انها وحده من اتنين يا اما عرفت ان شخصية القصه متلخبط وما عاد يعرف يحكي*

*او هتقول مدامك مو طايقني هيك لشو اتصلت هههههههههههههه*


*مستنيه الباقي لنشوف النتيجه يا اما هضل ورا روزي لحد ما اعرفها هههههههه*
​


----------



## Rosetta (12 مايو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه عجبتني كتير المكالمه*
> 
> *وبصراحه فعلا مستفزه جداااااا *
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههه خلص يلا إسبقيني على الياهو لأكملك القصة 
بس ما تحكي لميتوو ديري بالك :t31:​*


----------



## besm alslib (12 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههه خلص يلا إسبقيني على الياهو لأكملك القصة
> بس ما تحكي لميتوو ديري بالك :t31:​*




*راح ابكي هااا*

*اسا هلا اشوووف ردك *

*خلاص بدخل بكرا واحكيلي لان بدي اعررررررررف هههههههههه*

*وما تزعلي مني بجد اسا شوف ردك :smi411:*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> Nancy 2 في ديارنا ... يا أهلاً يا أهلاً ، وبعدين فضول كتير ما بدنا  آخرتكم تعرفوا هي مين ، بس ابقي على متابعة



*ههههههههههه انا عارفة هتطلع شوكولا كادبورى فى الاخر *


----------



## تيمو (13 مايو 2011)

العزيزة soso a ... شكراً لكلماتك اللطيفة وشكراً وإنو لقيتي قلمي يستحق المتابعة  

بسم الصليب وروزيتا .. بلاها مؤمرات ، كل وحدة عيونها في ورقتها وبلاش غش ههههههههههه انتي بس اصبري شوي أم جورج وستجدي ما يسرّك ، تحليلك الأول بلكي الأقرب للحقيقة ، بس مو التاني


----------



## تيمو (13 مايو 2011)

هي المرة الأولى التي أستمع لصوتها عبر الهاتف ، فهو لا يقل جمالاً عن ملامح وجهها الملائكي ، أمضيتُ كامل ليلتي أفكّر في صوتها ، ملامحها ، ضحكاتها ، وغبائي !!

جاء الصباح الذي تمنيتُه أن يأتي بسرعة ... استيقظتُ على دون عادتي في تمام الساعة السادسة ، فكنتُ على عجالةٍ من أمري لأكون في المكتب حتى قبل (المراسل) .. الدقائق كانت تمر كساعات، وعقارب الثواني والدقائق كأنهما اتفقا على المشي السلحفائي ! كنتُ أول الواصلين للمكتب ، رتّبتُ مكتبي ، فأنا بطبعي عشوائي غير مرتّب ، وانتظرتها بفارغ الصبر ؛ كنتُ انظر للساعة تارة وأمسك موبالي لأسأل عنها تارات ، فلم يعد لمصطلح الصبر مكاناً في تلك اللحظات ! ووسط كل ذلك لم تتوقف الأفكار في مخيلتي عن ردت فعلها على حوار أمس ؛ هل ستجدني سطحي ؟ غير جدير حتى بمشاركتها لي أوضاع صحة والدها ؟! أم ببساطة ستكون قد نست أمر المكالمة كما تمنيتُ وصلّيتُ !؟؟

بدأ الزملاء بالتوافد واحد تلو آخر ، هذه المرة الأولى التي لم أشاركهم جلساتهم الصباحية المميزة ، كان أحد الزملاء قد أحضر مناقيش زعتر وجبنة (كما هي عادتنا في بعض الأحيان) ، رائحتها كانت شهية ، ولكنني لم أكن أشعر برغبة بفعل أي شيء سوى الإنتظار ! قال لي زميلي مازحاً: إيش فيه مش على عادتك؟ لتكون ماكل من ورانا ؟؟ على ما يبدو أن صوتها أشبعني !

جائت (أخيراً) بوجهها الباسم قائلة حتى قبل السلام: شكراً لإطمئنانك البارحة ، لا تتخيل ماذا فعل بي اتصالك !! ومن شدة غبائي وعجقتي قلتُ ما كنتُ أفكّر به بصوتٍ عالٍ: يعني ما نسيتها !؟ وسرعان ما تداركتُ هذه الإجابة: وأنا أيضاً سعدتُ بأنك رددتِ على المكالمة ! 

اليوم هو آخر يوم لها في التدريب التطبيقي، لكنه كان يوماً غير اعتيادي: مواضيعنا، ضحكاتنا، كل شيء لم يكن كأي يوم خلال فترة تواجدها بيننا كزميلة جديدة. لقد تجرّأتُ لأطلب منها أن تشاركني الغذاء بعد الدوام (إذ اليوم هو نصف نهار عمل) متحججاً أنه من عادتي عند انتهاء أي تدريب أن أرافق زملائي غذاء (عمل) ، ولكنها وافقت دون حتى حاجتها لسماع حججي الواهية ، مشترطةً أن تأخذنا إلى مطعمها المفضّل الذي أصبح لاحقاً المكان الذي آتي إليه لإجتراء الذكريات !

أمضينا أكثر من ثلاثة ساعات على الغذاء، تحدّثنا عن كل شيء، وفي كل شيء: سياسة، دين، حرب، حب، أدباء، كتب، ذكرياتنا في المدرسة والجامعة ... كل شيء يخطر على البال تحدّثنا فيه بما في ذلك الطبخ، والنحافة، عالم الحيوانات والرياضة وحتى كرة القدم والدوري الإسباني !! لقد رأيتها أجمل في هذا المساء: إذ جمال روحها وذكائها أضافا ألقاً غير عادي على جمالها الخارجي !

ومضى النهار بسرعة البرق ، إذ يبدو أن الأوقات تتآمر علينا: لحظات الإنتظار تمر ببطيءٍ شديد، أما لحظات الفرح تمر كلمح البصر ! 


يُتبع


----------



## soso a (13 مايو 2011)

وبعدين ايه اللى حصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
=========================
رائع يا Me Too

متااااااااااااابع 

ابقى نزل جزيئن مش جزء واحد


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مايو 2011)

بجد رائع يا مي تو

منتظره باقي الاحداث


----------



## Critic (14 مايو 2011)

*طب لما انت موهوب كدة مش بتتحفنا بكتاباتك من زمان ليه !*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## جيلان (14 مايو 2011)

*اسلوبك رائع جدا وركزت على  تفاصيل بنعملها كل يوم ومش واخدين بالنا منها
بجد اسلوبك ممتع جدااا  ودمه خفيف بتذكر كل التفاصيل ومع ذلك باختصار معرفش  ازاى ههههههههه بس فعلا عجبنى اوى 
متابعة انا
*


----------



## تيمو (14 مايو 2011)

نانسي تو ... لا مو كادبوري بلكي مارس أو باونتي أو تويكس 

soso يعني اصبري على رزقك يا بنتي 

جوزبل لايف متابعتك أكثر من رائعة ، وتشرفني 

كريتيك .. بس مشان العين ما تصيبني ، ماشي على مبدأ يالي بالي بالك: تقية ههههههههههههه

حبيب يسوع .. أنتَ رائع والرب يباركك أكتر وأكتر 

نوّر الموضوع أكتر بوجودك عزيزتي جيلان ، الصراحة كلماتك شجعتني جداً ، شكراً لرأيك الذي أعتز به ، فمن الجميل أن نرى قلمنا بعيون الآخرين ..

شكراً العزيزة نغم للمرورك


----------



## تيمو (14 مايو 2011)

مرحباً ...

بعد هذه اللحظات الإستثنائية ، انقلبت حياتي رأساً على عقب ، فبدأتُ أختبر مشاعر استثنائية ، أفكار استثنائية ، اهتمامات استثنائية ، ذوق استثنائي ! هي المرة الأولى مثلاً التي أسمع وأستمتع بأغاني أم كلثوم ، قبل تلك اللحظات كان مجرد ذكر اسم أم كلثوم يُشعرني بالملل الفظيع ، فأصبحتْ كلمات مثل ( *يا سلام ع الدنيا وحلاوتها بعين العشاق*) تخاطب وجداني وتدغدغ مشاعري بطريقة لم أألفها سابقاً ؛ كنتُ أظن نفسي عصيٌّ على الإنهزام أمام مشاعر الحب ؛ فإذ بي أُهزم ألف مرة أمام ابتسامتها ورقتها ، وألف مرة أمام عينيها وشفتيها ، وألف مرة أمام صوتها وشاعريتها ... وأعود في آخر النهار لأشعر بلذة الإنتصار بعد سلسلة الهزائم تلك !

في تلك الأثناء ، وعلى الصعيد العملي ، كنتُ أبحث عن فرصة أفضل في مكانٍ آخر ، إذ كنتُ أشعر أن الوقت قد حان لمغادرة المكان ، فبالرغم من راتبي المناسب جداً ، ومنصبي الجيّد ، إلا أنني كنتُ أبحث عن خبرات جديدة أضيفها لسيرتي الذاتية ؛ فبدأ المكتب يُصيبني بملل غريب ! ولكن وبعد تلك اللحظات، ولغرابة الأمر ، عدلتُ عن مشاريعي ، تنازلتُ عن طموحي المهني ، وبدأتُ أعشق كل زاوية وكل دقيقة أقضيها في العمل ! كأنني وجدتُ أحلامي الضائعة في عينيها ، وكأنها أصبحت لي مرسى وجزيرة ، كنتُ على يقين أنني سأحزم أمتعتي للهجرة بلا عودة إلى جزيرتي ومرفأي .. كنتُ على ثقة أنها الكنز الذي يستحق التضحية بأي شيء وكل شيء ..

لقد أصبحتْ طموحي الأوحد الذي اقتحم قلبي دون استئذان ، الذي هزمني دون معارك ، الذي لأجله أدمنتُ الإستسلام ، ومن أجله سلّمت رايات القلعة الحصينة التي طالما أحطتُ نفسي فيها !

لقد أضافتْ على روتين حياتي إثارة استثنائية ، وأصبح كل يوم مغامرة يُستحق القيام بها . معها تعلّمتُ أن انتظر الغد وما يحمله لي من مفاجآت !


يُتبع


----------



## soso a (14 مايو 2011)

لقد أصبحتْ طموحي الأوحد الذي اقتحم قلبي دون استئذان ، الذي هزمني دون معارك ، الذي لأجله أدمنتُ الإستسلام ، ومن أجله سلّمت رايات القلعة الحصينة التي طالما أحطتُ نفسي فيها !

متااااااااااابع 
ايه وبعدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا لاسلوبك السهل والرااااائع


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مايو 2011)

> لقد أصبحتْ طموحي الأوحد الذي اقتحم  قلبي دون استئذان ، الذي هزمني دون معارك ، الذي لأجله أدمنتُ الإستسلام ،  ومن أجله سلّمت رايات القلعة الحصينة التي طالما أحطتُ نفسي فيها !
> 
> لقد أضافتْ على روتين حياتي إثارة استثنائية ، وأصبح كل يوم مغامرة يُستحق  القيام بها . معها تعلّمتُ أن انتظر الغد وما يحمله لي من مفاجآت !



كلمات في غايه الروعه بسيطه جدا وسلسله 
ولكنها تحمل في طيها اعمق وارق واسمي معاني للحب النقي الحقيقي
احيك اخي الغالي علي اسلوبك المميز في اختيار كلماتك العبقه

واسجل متابعه ...


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مايو 2011)

> كنتُ على ثقة أنها الكنز الذي يستحق التضحية بأي شيء وكل شيء ..



:big29::big29:​


----------



## تيمو (16 مايو 2011)

soso .. بس يارب لا تنصدمي بالنهاية  الحقيقة متابعتك محمسيتني وبالذات كلمة (إيه) 

شكراً جوزبل لايف وسندريلا 2009، أبسط الكلمات هي تلك التي نحياها ونعنيها ... شكراً لمتابعتكما


----------



## تيمو (16 مايو 2011)

لقد جعلتني أرى نفسي (الرجل) الذي تمنيتُ دوماً أن أكون ؛ جعلتني أخوض في أعماق ذاتي ، أمارس فعل التأمّل في كينونتي ، لاكتشف كل يوم جانب جديد ومختلف ! قالت لي يوماً: "معك أشعرُ وكأني ملكة ، كأني محور الكون ، لديك قدرة غريبة على رفع معنويات الآخر ، بأن تجعله يشعر بأهميته وقيمته ومكانته !" لا أدري إن كانت بالفعل هذه قدرتي أم لأنها أصبحت كذلك بالنسبة لي ؟

بدأتُ أكلّمها كل يوم ؛ مستغلاً أي مناسبة ، أو أي موضوع مهما بدى تافه ؛ لقد كانت تتفاعل مع كل مكالمة بطريقة مميزة وليست كسابقاتها من المكالمات ؛ لكل مكالمة رونقها وألقها ! تفاعلها الرقيق مع مكالماتي كان يجعلني أتمنى حذف كلمة (باي) من مصطلحاتي التي أعرفها، كان يجعلني أعشق مصطلح الأبدية أكثر فأكثر !

لقد كانت تفاجأني في بعض الأحيان بردود أفعال غريبة ، نتيجة غضبها من بعض من تصرفاتي؛ الحقيقة لم أكن أفهم أين أو بماذا أخطأت ، ولم يكن يهمني أن أعرف ذلك ؛ فمتعة الشعور وأنا أسعى لمراضاتها كانت تفوق أي قيمة لفهم منطقية أو مشروعية (زعلها).
في ذلك اليوم الذي كانت (تعاتبني) فيه ، لم أكن أتكلّم ، بل أصغي لها محاولاً فهم الأحداث من منظورها ، ومحاولاً إقناع نفسي أنني بالفعل أخطأت ! كنتُ أنهي مكالمتي معتذراً عن (لا شيء) ! 
بعد كل مكالمة (عتابية) كانت تتركني حائراً ؛ فهي تُبقي الأمل ولكن بذات الوقت تُغلقه ! تعطيني شعور أنها مهتمة وبذات الوقت ينبغي أن نتوقّف عند هذا الحد ! فأبقى بعدها مشغول البال ، مخنوق ، دائم التفكير كيف سأعود لأكلّمها ، أمسك موبايلي تارة وأتركه تارات ، ينتابني شعور أنه عليّ أن أتوقف عن شعوري الجارف نحوها ، وعلي أن أنسحب حفاظاً على الصورة التي رسمتها عن ذاتي: *لا أُقهر* ! متعهداً لمشاعري أن أحميها ، ولنفسي أن تستفيق من أحلامها الوردية ! 
وفي صباح اليوم التالي ، عندما أرى وجهها الباسم ، وأستمع لصوتها الملائكي وهي تُحادث الزملاء ، وأتابع ابتسامتها الرقيقة ، أضعف وأتقهقهر لأعود مستسلماً من جديد ، متناسياً عهودي لذاتي وصورتي ونفسي .. فأضعُ على مكتبها قصاصة ورق مكتوب عليها: (*أنا آسف*) ، ثم أرسل لها رسالة نصية ، فتتفاعل معها ، ونستمر بارسال الرسائل النصية إلى أن أتجرّأ أخيراً على محادثتها ! 

*كلما أستجمع شجاعتي لأقول لها: أحبك .. شيئاً ما يُربكني ، تردد غريب يجعلني أعد للألف قبل النطق بهذه الكلمة التي كنتُ أتدرّب عليها ألف مرة في كل ليلة ؛ أضع سيناريوهات مختلفة ؛ سيناريو لكل موقف متوقّع . إنما أمامها ومعها وفي محضرها كنتُ أنسى ما قد قمتُ بترديده على نفسي ؛ فأعود لممارسة طقوس الغباء ، طقوس الصمت في هيكلها !
*

يُتبع


----------



## soso a (16 مايو 2011)

واااااااااضح ان النهايه مش هتكون حلوه
ههههههههه
===================
متاااااااااااااااابع


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 مايو 2011)

> *كلما أستجمع  شجاعتي لأقول لها: أحبك .. شيئاً ما يُربكني ، تردد غريب يجعلني أعد للألف  قبل النطق بهذه الكلمة التي كنتُ أتدرّب عليها ألف مرة في كل ليلة ؛ أضع  سيناريوهات مختلفة ؛ سيناريو لكل موقف متوقّع . إنما أمامها ومعها وفي  محضرها كنتُ أنسى ما قد قمتُ بترديده على نفسي ؛ فأعود لممارسة طقوس الغباء  ، طقوس الصمت في هيكلها !*



عارفه انا الاحساس الصعب دا للاسف

مازالت متابعه


----------



## جيلان (17 مايو 2011)

لا الموضوع سخن اوى يلا عايزيين الجزء الى بعده بقى
الشعب يريد الجزء الى بعده ههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مايو 2011)

*ياميتو هات من الاخر اتخبطت رجلك فى السرير وصحيت من النوم صح ؟؟؟؟ هههههههههههههههه

انا بهزر طبعا ,انت عارف رأيى فيك من زمان مش محتاجة اتكلم 
السهل الممتنع والذكاء والعفوية 
كمل 
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مايو 2011)

*



			فهي تُبقي الأمل ولكن بذات الوقت تُغلقه ! تعطيني شعور أنها مهتمة وبذات الوقت ينبغي أن نتوقّف عند هذا الحد !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شعور قاسى ومتعب جدا جدا

فعلا مش قادرة اوصفلك مدى اعجابى بتعبيرك 
نايس نايس تعبير بجد​*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *   طقوس الصمت في هيكلها !*



*وااااااااو روعة ساحرة جملة ساحرة *


----------



## تيمو (17 مايو 2011)

شكراً soso a لمتابعتك ، صح نهاية مش حلوة ، إنما سوء الفهم والتقدير الذي يقودوننا للتهوّر واتخاذ قرارات خاطئة ... على أية حال الأقدار جميعها تآمرت ليبقى هو من بعيد يُتابع غيره يُمارس فعل السعادة الأبدية !

Gospel life إنه الصمت في محضر الحب الذي يسلبنا الحبيب ، ويتركنا نروي تفاصيل رواية حب نكونُ فيها مجرد مهنئين للحبيب ! شكراً لمتابعتك وتشجعيك ..

سندريلا2009 ... الحق على من يُفتح له المجال ويصمت .. في الحب لغة الصمت ممنوعة ، لأنها تهدم ولا تُعمّر ، تقتل ولا تُحيي ... شكراً لتشجعيك ومتابعتك 

جيلان ... كل الحق على الشعب ههههههههه طبعاً القصة سخنت أوي ، بس انتي لمّا تشوفي الجزء القادم ، رايحة تقولي لييييه بس كده يا ميتو  

Nancy2 ... هههههههههههههه لو كان حلم ، كنت بتمنى إني ما صحيت منّو ... شكراً لتشجعيك وكلماتك الرقيقة ، بس بلاها depressed بلاش ما أصلك لبلاد العم سام


----------



## تيمو (17 مايو 2011)

لم تتوقف زميلتي الجديدة على (فتح المجال) لي ، في أكثر من موقف وفي أكثر من مناسبة كانت تلمّح بطريقة واضحة أنها تبادلني ذات المشاعر، وتشاركني ذات الحلم، ويكفيني خطوة واحدة للأمام لتنفتح أمامنا تلك العوالم التي رسمنا ملامحها معاً؛ قالت لي ذات يوم بصريح العبارة: طموحي أن أتزوج وأكوّن أسرة مع الشخص الذي أتمنى ، شخص يشبهك بكل شيء ! وساد صمتٌ غريب بعد جملتها تلك ! تخيلوا أنني توقفت صامتاً أمام إعلانها الصريح ، متلعثم ، أبلع ريقي ، لا أعرف بماذا أجيب ، وكأنني طالب في المرحلة الأساسية ما زلتُ أتعلّم المفردات اللغوية ! لو كنتم معي ورأيتم عينيها وهي تتكلّم ، قلبي وهو يتسارع بخفقانه ، أنفاسنا وهي تتصاعد ، لربما تلعثتم مثلي، فلغة عيونها استثنائية ؛ لغة حيّة لا تَحُدّها أحرف ولا توقفها فواصل ولا تُنهيها نقاط ، تتفوق على كل علامات التعجّب ، ولا تُحصَرْ بأي من علامات الإستفهام !

في أحد الأيام وبينما كنتُ أوصلها للبيت بعد عشاء عمل ، قالت لي - بينما كنتُ أقول لها أن سبب إحجام الشباب عن الزواج هو تكاليفه المرتفعة - : أنا من أحبه ، لن أطلب منه سوى دبلة ، وبيت بسيط جداً إلى أن يتحسّن الحال ، وسأكتفي بالإكليل بدون تكاليف حفلة إضافية ! ولم تتوقف نظراتها الآسرة عن انتظار جواب يشفي الغليل، عن أمل بأن أتعافى من غبائي ، ولكن هيهات فبعد صمت قليل أجبتها بمنتهى الغباء: محظوظ إذن من سيرتبط بك ! تنهدتْ طويلاً ، ودارتْ وجهها للجهة الأخرى تتأمل سواد الليل، وخلو الشوارع من المارة . ساد صمت طويل لم يقطعه سوى وصولنا لبيتها ، وكلمة تصبح على خير مع قليل من ابتسامة مجاملة !!

هناك مواقف كثيرة وقفتُ معها غير قادر على البوح بما في داخلي ، مع أنني بشكل عام إنسان أمتلك قدرة مذهلة على الإقناع ، وقدرة على تطويع الكلام ، إلا معها وأمامها ، فما زال الصمت هو اللغة السائدة !

*ومع ذلك ففي كل جلسة لنا ، ومع كل لحظة نقضيها معاً كان كل شيء استثنائي؛ هناك أجواء استثائية لا يمكن وصفها، هناك مشاعر جميلة تُبقيك يقظ طوال الوقت؛ هناك شيء ما في داخلك يجعلك متعطّش أكثر لتلك المشاعر ، هناك حرارة استثنائية في الجسد ، حتى أنفاسنا كانت تُسمع من بعيد؛ لم يكن تنفسنا كأي شهيق وزفير ألفناه في حياتنا !*

في تلك الأثناء كان هناك زميل آخر بالعمل معجب بزميلتنا الجديدة ، لربما كانوا أكثر ! إنما بالحقيقة كان إعجاباً من طرف واحد ، ولكنني لم أدرك هذا إلا متأخّر، لا بل متأخّر جداً ! 



يُتبع


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مايو 2011)

الجزء دا صعب قووووووووووووووووي
حاسه اني عايزه ابكي
رغم اني بعشق الصمت لكن في اغلب الوقت بحسه عجز
لانه بيضيع منا اجمل مشاعر واحاسيس ممكن نعيشها
وربما يضيع العمر كلها بسبب الصمت



شوقتني اعرف باقي الاحداث
رغم اني توقعتها نوعا ما


----------



## soso a (17 مايو 2011)

رااااااائع 
ايه وبعدين شكلها مش زى نهايه الافلام العربى خاااالص هههههههههههههه
متااااااااابع


----------



## Critic (17 مايو 2011)

*ايه يا عم انت هتضيعها من ايدك و لا ايه ؟*
*لا خد بالك ازعل منك لازم تبقى النهاية سعيدة احنا اتعودنا على كدة فى الافلام المصرية*


----------



## تيمو (19 مايو 2011)

بتعرفي جوزبل، أنتِ لخصتيها ، الصمت في بعض الأحيان قد يكون رديف للعجز ، ولكن الغريب أن في محضر ‏من نحب تتلاشى الكلمات ، وكأن في دواخلنا ثقة أنهم سيكونون لنا ‏

لا ، القصة دي سوسو تنفع تكون فيلم عربي بامتياز ، الفرق بين الأفلام العربي والواقع ، أن يد الكاتب والمخرج ‏تتدخلان لصناعة نهاية ترسم الإبتسامة على وجه الجمهور  بينما بالواقع هناك كما قال يوماً أحدهم: الحظ ‏توزعه إمرأة عمياء جالسة في غرفة مظلمة !‏

عمي كريتيك ، الله لا يجيب زعل يا كبيير  وبعدين الحق على الأفلام المصري تبعون سعاد حسني وبحبو يا ‏بابا وخلي بالك من زوزو ، يالي أقنعنوا إنو مصير كل قصة حب نهاية سعيدة كما في سندريلا وسنو وايت ‏


----------



## Rosetta (19 مايو 2011)

*يلا أنزل أنا الجزء إللي بعده ولا أخليه عليك هههههههههه​*


----------



## تيمو (19 مايو 2011)

المهم ، هذا الزميل كان يتمتع بجرأة أحسده عليها ، كان أخطبوطي في علاقاته ؛ سريع التقلّب من واحدة لأخرى ، أذكر أنه اشترى سيارته الجديدة ليُثير إعجاب إحدى الزميلات الجدد ! لم يكن ثابت العواطف ، كنتُ أظن أن هذا النوع من الشباب هو من يُثير الفتيات ، ولا أخفي أنني كثيراً ما شعرتُ بغيرة كلما اقترب من زميلتنا الجديدة ، أشعر أن الدم قد (بدأ يغلي برأسي) ، لقد كان يجلس معها في المكتب مردداً ذات النكات التي كان يرددها أمام كل زميلة أو فتاة يلتقيها حديثاً ، لقد كان مراهق في عواطفه ولا أدري لماذا كنتُ أشعر بتهديد خفيف منه ؛ تهديد أن يسلب قلب وعقل الزميلة !

زميلي هذا لا يستطيع أن يحيا دون فتاة في محيطه ، أينما حل يجب أن يُبدي إعجابه بأي فتاة يلتقيها؛ أذكر أنه في إحدى زياراتنا لإحدى الشركات قام (بتطبيق) السكريترة ، وبدأ معها إتصالات وزيارات ظننتُ معها أنه ينوي خطبتها ، ولكنني تفاجأتُ بعد أقل من أربعة أشهر أنه تركها لأسباب واهية – عرفتُ ذلك عندما سألتني ذات يوم عندما التقيتُ بها عن أخباره – لقد كان ينتقل من فتاة لأخرى؛ المفاجأة ليست بعلاقاته الأخطبوطية ، ولا بحياته التي تدور في فُلك الإناث ، ولا بمراهقاته المتعددة ؛ الغريب بالكيفية التي قرر الإرتباط فيها !

على أية حال ، لقد بدأ ينتظرها على باب المكتب كل صباح ، ليبادلها السلام الصباحي ! وهناك في المكتب لم يكن يخفي إعجابه الشديد بكل شيء فيها؛ عطرها ، ملابسها ، تسريحة شعرها ! أعتقد أنه أخذ دورة عند أحد الصالونات النسائية ليبدو ضليع وعالم بخوافي عالم الأنوثة !! لقد كان زميلي هذا (حربوق) و (مدردح) ، كان يعرف كيف يُثير الإعجاب – أو هذا ما كنتُ أظن كلما رأيته يُحادثها ! – لقد كنتُ أشعر بأنني مخنوق ، غير قادر على فعل أي شيء ، فبأي صفة سأعترض على جلوسه معها؟ كنتُ أصطنعُ عدم الإكتراث وبداخلي أحترق لمجرد رؤيته معها !

كانت أياماً عصيبة ، اختبرتُ فيها معنى الإحتراق الداخلي ، معنى أن ترى السعادة تُسحب من بين يديك ، معنى أن تسهر الليالي قلقاً وخوفاً من أن تبدأ تفاصيل الحكاية بالإنهيار ، من أن تُكتب نهاية لم تكن بالحسبان !


يُتبع


----------



## soso a (19 مايو 2011)

متاااااااااااااااابع 
ده شكله هيبقى مسلسل مش فليم هههههههههه

===============
يا ميتو متجيب من الاخر وهات الحلقه الاخيره


----------



## تيمو (20 مايو 2011)

روزيتا .... هههههههههههههههه طيب شو رأيك تكمّلي انتي باقي القصة لأنو الإلهام انتهى 

soso a ... مسلسل طوووويل متل ذا بولد آند ذا بيتوفيل ههههههههههههههههههههه بس لا تخافي بقي جزئين أو تلاتة على أكثر تقدير 

شكراً للمتابعة


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مايو 2011)

ايه دا يا مي تو انت نسيت باقي القصه ولا ايه

يالا بقي عايز الباقي بسرعه


----------



## soso a (26 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ايه دا يا مي تو انت نسيت باقي القصه ولا ايه
> 
> يالا بقي عايز الباقي بسرعه


 
اضم صوتى لصوتك كامل القصه يا ميتو والا هنعمل اعتصااااااااااااااام هناااااااااا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> اضم صوتى لصوتك كامل القصه يا ميتو والا هنعمل اعتصااااااااااااااام هناااااااااا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههه
لا اعتصام ايه
كدا انتي ناويه علي طردنا بقي

خلينا نبوظ الموضوع لو مش كملها 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (26 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههه
> لا اعتصام ايه
> كدا انتي ناويه علي طردنا بقي
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

لاء نعمل اعتصام 

اشمعنا كلوا بيعمل اعتصام جات علينا 
واحنا مش هنعمل على ماى روك علشان نطرد 
احنا هنعمل على ميتو بس 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:


----------



## تيمو (10 يونيو 2011)

جوزبل لايف وسوسو ... خرّبتوا الشريط هههههههههه

آه نسيتها الصراحة 

حكمّل اليوم ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> جوزبل لايف وسوسو ... خرّبتوا الشريط هههههههههه
> 
> آه نسيتها الصراحة
> 
> حكمّل اليوم ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
ياراجل دا احنا ملايكه مش عملنا حاجه خالص

وتصدق بايه يا بني
احنا اللي نسيناها خالص


هانشوف لما مش كملتها هانكمل خراب
ههههههههه :smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## تيمو (10 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههه

مش عارف إذا كنت حقيقي نسيتها أو مش حابب أكمّل خيبتي على العلن كده


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> جوزبل لايف وسوسو ... خرّبتوا الشريط هههههههههه
> 
> آه نسيتها الصراحة
> 
> حكمّل اليوم ...


 
فين فين  التكمله ؟؟؟؟؟
:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
شكلك مش هتكمل 

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (15 يونيو 2011)

تحفه يا ميتو بجد انا جيت متأخره هههههه بس قرأت اللي فاتني يلا كمل لفجرك بقي وانت عارف ههههههه


----------



## soso a (15 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تحفه يا ميتو بجد انا جيت متأخره هههههه بس قرأت اللي فاتني يلا كمل لفجرك بقي وانت عارف ههههههه


 
مش راضى يسمع لطلب الجماهير 
نعمل ايه يا روزى​


----------



## تيمو (16 يونيو 2011)

soso a صدقيني الشغلة مش إنو ما بدي أكمّل ، بس الصراحة خيبة وتكون علني كمان ... يا شماتة أبلة زازا فيا بقى ‏

مينا البطل ، شكراً للتقييم ولكلماتك المشجعة ..‏

روزي ، إنتي بكل الأحوال هتفجري؟ يا بنتي انتي مؤسسة القاعدة من ورانا إشي  شكراً للتقييم ولكلماتك ‏الرقيقة والملغومة :new6: بس بجد رايح أكمّل ، بس خايف الكلمات تخوني ...‏


----------



## تيمو (16 يونيو 2011)

وفي هذه الأثناء ، ذهبتُ في رحلة عمل كمتدرب لمدة أسبوع ، هناك ، أدركتُ كم كنتُ أحبها ، وأنه من أول يوم ‏قضيته بعيداً عنها تأكدتُ أنها هي التي من أجلها دق قلبي ، وهي من أريد أن أبدأ معها أولى تفاصيل حياتي ، ‏ومعها أريد أن أنهي آخر فصول رواياتي ! 

هناك حيثُ جمال الطبيعة كان كلا شيء أمام جمالها ، روعة ألوان ‏الربيع بدت وكأنها بلا ألوانٍ بعيداً عن ابتسامتها ، هناك ولأول مرة شعرتُ بشوقٍ غامرٍ يجرفني لأسمع صوتها ، ‏همساتها ، ابتسامتها ، جنونها ، تفاصيلُ يومها ! هناك على ضوء القمر ، وعلى صوت النهر الجارف ، قررتُ ‏أنني سأقول لها: أحبك بكل لغات الدنيا ! 
وأن تقبلني لنكمل سوياً مشوار عمرنا ؛ لنكبر معاً ، عمراً وطموحاً ؛ ‏أكبر معها وتكبر معي ، أحميها وتساندني ، أحبها فتغمرني شوقاً وتسبيني لأعماق كيانها ...‏

لا أخفيكم أن المدينة التي كنتُ فيها تحوي تفاصيل دقيقة تجعلك لا تشبع من ملاحقة أسرارها في كل نحتٍ وزاويةٍ ‏، لتكتشف في كل مرة سرّاً يروي حكايات لا تنتهي ، فروعة المكان تجاوز الطبيعة التي تمازجت مع حكاية مكان ‏لتروي أروع ملحمة تاريخية على الإطلاق ، فبالرغم من أن العين لا تشبع من النظر ، إلا أنني كنتُ قد شبعتُ ‏بُعداً عن التي من أجلها عرف قلبي معنى الخفقان ، إذ أن تلك المناظر الخلّابة لم تكن تعنيني كثيراً لأن ملامح ‏حبيبتي الملائكية أجمل ألف مرة ، ولأن في ملامحها تُروى حكاية عاشقٍ في أروع قصةٍ عشتها على الإطلاق ،  ‏فالخمسة أيام التي قضيتها بعيداً عنها كانوا كالحكم المؤبد لمظلومٍ خلف القضبان ! وجاء أخيراً يوم العودة إلى ‏الوطن ... لأعود إلى ممارسة مناسك التأمّل في هيكل جمالها .. ‏

يُتبع


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (16 يونيو 2011)

اخويا ميتو
عارف انت عيبك ايه
انك لخمة شوية
عامل زيي مش عارف ايه علاج المرض دا بجد لانه حاجة صعبة قوي
روح يا عم اخطبها وارحم نفسك من العذاب
ربنا يوفقك يا ميتو يا حبيبي


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2011)

متااااااااااااابع لما نشوف اخرتها ..........


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> soso a صدقيني الشغلة مش إنو ما بدي أكمّل ، بس الصراحة خيبة وتكون علني كمان ... يا شماتة أبلة زازا فيا بقى ‏
> 
> مينا البطل ، شكراً للتقييم ولكلماتك المشجعة ..‏
> 
> روزي ، إنتي بكل الأحوال هتفجري؟ يا بنتي انتي مؤسسة القاعدة من ورانا إشي  شكراً للتقييم ولكلماتك ‏الرقيقة والملغومة :new6: بس بجد رايح أكمّل ، بس خايف الكلمات تخوني ...‏




هههههههههههههههه لا مش هتخونك الكلمات مخلصة ليك

 هههههههههههه:t32:


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> وفي هذه الأثناء ، ذهبتُ في رحلة عمل كمتدرب لمدة أسبوع ، هناك ، أدركتُ كم كنتُ أحبها ، وأنه من أول يوم ‏قضيته بعيداً عنها تأكدتُ أنها هي التي من أجلها دق قلبي ، وهي من أريد أن أبدأ معها أولى تفاصيل حياتي ، ‏ومعها أريد أن أنهي آخر فصول رواياتي !
> 
> هناك حيثُ جمال الطبيعة كان كلا شيء أمام جمالها ، روعة ألوان ‏الربيع بدت وكأنها بلا ألوانٍ بعيداً عن ابتسامتها ، هناك ولأول مرة شعرتُ بشوقٍ غامرٍ يجرفني لأسمع صوتها ، ‏همساتها ، ابتسامتها ، جنونها ، تفاصيلُ يومها ! هناك على ضوء القمر ، وعلى صوت النهر الجارف ، قررتُ ‏أنني سأقول لها: أحبك بكل لغات الدنيا !
> وأن تقبلني لنكمل سوياً مشوار عمرنا ؛ لنكبر معاً ، عمراً وطموحاً ؛ ‏أكبر معها وتكبر معي ، أحميها وتساندني ، أحبها فتغمرني شوقاً وتسبيني لأعماق كيانها ...‏
> ...




سيدي يا سيدي ههههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه لا مش هتخونك الكلمات مخلصة ليك
> 
> هههههههههههه:t32:


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ادينا متابعين يا روزى لما نشوف اخرت التنقيط ايه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ادينا متابعين يا روزى لما نشوف اخرت التنقيط ايه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههه هو بس يجيب اخرها وبعدين نفجره علي طلوع الروح اللي عامله فينا ده هههههههههههههههه:yahoo::dance:


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه هو بس يجيب اخرها وبعدين نفجره علي طلوع الروح اللي عامله فينا ده هههههههههههههههه:yahoo::dance:



هههههههههههههه

اوكيه معاكى بس بينى وبينك مش تقوليله 

هجهز المتفجرات وانت ترميها 

بس يجب الاخر فى القصه اللى ملهاش نهايه دى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه خلاص ماشي اتفقنا يا حبي

في سرك بقي احسن يسمع ههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سر ايه يا روزى هو احنا كنا بنقول حاجه 






هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه لا خالص ده احنا بنمدح في ميتو

وناوين نعمله تأشيرة خروج بدل الدخول هههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اه نسيت انك بتقولى انك عايزه تجبيله هديه على القصه 

الزهايمر يا روزى 
اه
 هنبقى نفكر ايه اللى ممكن نجيبه لكاتب له احساس زيه 
مش ينفع الموضوع كده على طول لازم يكون بتفكير 
علشان تبقى هديه على قد مقامه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه صح كده يا حبي

يلا نمشي بقي احسن يجي يهشنا من هنا هههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اوكيه انا هطلع من الموضوع اهو

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لو عزتينى هتلقينى عند بروفايلى فى الناحيه الشمال كده


----------



## تيمو (16 يونيو 2011)

أخ يا رامي يا أحلى صديق لو تعرف بس خيبتي ، ونهاية قصتي هتعرف إنو بجد محسوبك لخمة ، تعال حط ‏خيبتك على خيبتي ونعيّط بقى على خيبتنا ‏

العلاج ، ما فيش علاج غير ربنا يبعت النا بنت هي بقى اللي تطلب إيدينا وتجيب جاهة وتخطبنا ‏


----------



## تيمو (16 يونيو 2011)

روزي وسوسو

وبعدين معاكم ، لمّوا حاجياتكم وخودوا الباب بطريقكم ‏

وع فكرة أنا هتغدى عليكم قبل ما تتعشوي علي وأبعتلكم بلطجية ، ربنا بس على المخرّبين والمندسين  ‏


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اوكيه انا هطلع من الموضوع اهو
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههه حساكي في العسكرية يا سوسو 

قمر يا ناس هههههههه:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> روزي وسوسو
> 
> وبعدين معاكم ، لمّوا حاجياتكم وخودوا الباب بطريقكم ‏
> 
> وع فكرة أنا هتغدى عليكم قبل ما تتعشوي علي وأبعتلكم بلطجية ، ربنا بس على المخرّبين والمندسين  ‏




ههههههههههههه احنا قاعدين هنا بقي ومش هنتحرك يا ميتو

بس ها :t32::spor2:


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه حساكي في العسكرية يا سوسو
> 
> قمر يا ناس هههههههه:smil12:


 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه احنا قاعدين هنا بقي ومش هنتحرك يا ميتو
> 
> بس ها :t32::spor2:


 




اعملى حسابى فى كرسى 
انا معاكِ 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه طبعا يا حبي حجزالك مكان في الاول خالص


----------



## تيمو (16 يونيو 2011)

روزي وسوسو

أنا هبلّغ عنكم النيابة العامة وأمن الدولة والجيش والشرطة وشرطة البيئة والشرطة السياحية والشرطة ‏الرومانسية ، يارب يارب تروحوا السوبرماركت ما تلاقو شوكلاته فيه هههههههههههههه‏













هدول متوجهين مخصوص للي قاعدين في المقاعد الأمامية ‏


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه ولا بيأثر فينا اي حاجة

وفي مليون سوبر ماركت نشتري منه شيكولاته ومصاصه وكل شئ لزوم التسلية علي القصة اللي مش هتخلص دي هههههههههههه​


----------



## تيمو (17 يونيو 2011)

روزي  وسوسو

:110105~127:

ولاقوني برّة الشريط يا أعداء الرومانسية خلّيني أتفاهم معكم فيس تو فيس

:12C025~123:


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يونيو 2011)

*انا ليا فترة مش دخلت الموضوع بسبب غيابى *
*بس انا قريت شوية من الاجزاء الاخيرة وهى رائعة كالعادة *
*اسلوبك ممتاز وانت عارف رأيى بتوصف التفاصيل الدقيقة بسهولة وسلاسة واسترسال غريب *
*ممتاز*


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2011)

:w00t: فين الباقى


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2011)

الباقى فيييييييييين انا عايزه اعرف ايه اللى هيحصل
طيب اجى امتى طيب
وعلى فكره me too
انت بجد ممتاز جدا


----------



## تيمو (17 يونيو 2011)

حتى أنتِ يا ميرنا :36_1_38:

متشكرين يا ميرنا ، انتظروا قريباً ، ارجعي بعد ساعة زمن  هتلاقي الشاي جاهز  بجد شكراً للمتابعة ، صدقوني مش ضايل كتير ، يمكن جزئين أو تلاتة بالكتير ...

نانسي ، متشكرين على كلماتك وتشجعيك ، صدقيني بيعنولي كتير


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2011)

يعنى بعد ساعه
متأكد
ولا اجى وملاقيش حاجه
انا من الصبح مستنيه


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2011)

نقابلك فين يا حج انا بقول تختفي عشان هتتفجر لو شوفنا خيالك حتي هههههه خاف بقي


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (18 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> أخ يا رامي يا أحلى صديق لو تعرف بس خيبتي ، ونهاية قصتي هتعرف إنو بجد محسوبك لخمة ، تعال حط ‏خيبتك على خيبتي ونعيّط بقى على خيبتنا ‏
> 
> العلاج ، ما فيش علاج غير ربنا يبعت النا بنت هي بقى اللي تطلب إيدينا وتجيب جاهة وتخطبنا ‏



الناس كلها خيبتها السبت والحد واحنا خيبتنا ما وردت على حد
ld:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أبريل 2012)

فين الباقى....بجد جميله كتابتك ...مش كنت فاكره ان يطلع حنفى هعهع لخمه كده هههههه بس مش فى نهايه للقصه عندى...


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يناير 2015)

طيب انا قرأت ال 10 صفح من غير ما عيني ترمش .. 
عشان اعرف نهاية القصة ... ولسة نهايتها مش اتكتبت ههههههه ده ظلم على فكرة 

اسلوووووبك تحفة بكل معاني الكلمة ..اسلوب روائي 
مش قصة عادية ... التفاصيل والجمل والتعبيراااات القوية .. 
رائعة رائعة بكل معاني الكلمة ... ويلا بقى اكتبلنا نهاية القصة لحسن 
انا همووووت واعرف ايه هيحصل ف الاخر هههههههههههه ..
استمتعت وانا بقرأها بجد كل اجزائها .. مستنية الباااااااقي ..

ربنايزيد من موهبتك عشان تمتعنا بيها دايما ..
وبطل البخل ده واكتب كتيييير انت موهوب واسلوبك حقيقي رائع ..


----------



## Bent el Massih (15 يناير 2015)

*قصه رائعه ومشوقه جدا واسلوبك في السرد اروع
من 2011 ومكملتهاش  :thnk0001:
يلا كمل لنا الاجزاء الباقيه عشان كلنا بننتظر نعرف اه لحصل في الآخر :w00t:​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 يناير 2015)

*بجد كلماتك جميله اوى 
يلا فين التكمله بقى 
ايه الكسل ده  كله *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 يناير 2015)

مستني مني قرار بإكمال القصه.!

أكمل طآل عُمرك .

لإمتي كُنت رآح آستني بدون ما أقرأ.


----------



## Desert Rose (15 يناير 2015)

ياااه الموضوع ده قديم اوي ، آيه ده؟ من 2011؟ الأيام بتجري 
أنا دخلته ولقيت نفسي مكنتش مدياك تقييم عليه رغم انه كان عاجبني اوي 
المهم متقلقوش ياجماعه تيمو هيخلصه في 2050 :new6: يعني مش فاضل كتير :new6: الصبر ، الصبر دائماً مستعجلين كده؟ ياساتر عليكو ، مالكو يابنات مصر؟ :new6::new6:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يناير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياااه الموضوع ده قديم اوي ، آيه ده؟ من 2011؟ الأيام بتجري
> أنا دخلته ولقيت نفسي مكنتش مدياك تقييم عليه رغم انه كان عاجبني اوي
> المهم متقلقوش ياجماعه تيمو هيخلصه في 2050 :new6: يعني مش فاضل كتير :new6: الصبر ، الصبر دائماً مستعجلين كده؟ ياساتر عليكو ، مالكو يابنات مصر؟ :new6::new6:



ههههههههههههههههه يا رووووز 
اصل شباب اليومين دول بيحبوا يتقلوا يا اختشي هههههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (15 يناير 2015)

معك حق يا روز يا فاهماني هههه المثل بقول: يالي عند أهله على مهله 
 سيكون لي عودة غداً أو بعده لجميع التعليقات لإني ملاقي صعوبة حبتين بالاقتباسات وبتاخد وقت ،،،

شكرًا جميعاً بجد أخجلتم تواضعي


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 يناير 2015)

مش عآرف..!!

بس أسلوبك رآقي كتير..

بتمني لو تعتبرني رومييت آوبس.قصدي جولييت آلقصه.


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 يناير 2015)

لقد مرت ثلاث سنوات ..
 كيف أصبحت الأيام هكذا فى بلادتها وفى مرورها القاسي فوق لحظاتي التي لم أعد أشعر لها طعم.
لا أدري هل كان يجب أن يكون هكذا معي . أم أنها طبيعته التي تجعله لا يتكلم.؟
إذاً هل ما كُنت أشعره فى صمته ولعثمته صحيحاً..أم أنه أشتياقي لأدخل فى أعماقه وأكتشغها جعلني لا أعرف شيء سوي جعله يراقبني من بعيد كما لو أني غير مهتمة بالمره .
كان يجب أن يفعل شيء ما..كان يجب أن يمتلك قدراً من الشجاعه للمواجهه..
لا أدري هل زميل العمل أكثر صراحة منه..وهل صراحته مُزيفه..رغم أنه وغيره سوف يقولون لي مثل تلك الجمل الإعجابيه.
لكن لما يصمت هو عما يشعره..!؟
ولم أقف أنا هكذا بعيدة عن صمته وقريبة من إندهاشي ..
لا أدري ما الذي حدث كي ينتقل بعيداً إلي فرع أخر من الشركه ..
إنه لم يخبرني حتي برحيله .. ولم يترك لي مجالاً لأتواصل معه ..
هل مازلت شيء فى ذاكرته بعد ثلاث سنوات .؟
هل هو بحال جيده .؟. هل يتذكر لحظات كُنا فيه مستمتعين بوقت التدريب التطبيقي فى بداية عملي وزمالتي له.

لا أدري..
لكنه يجب أن يعرف أنه أصبح قاسياً ومُبهماً ..لماذا رحل هكذا ..

من فينا يجب أن يبدأ بالبحث عن الآخر . ولأجل ماذا أبحث عنه أو يبحث عني .

لا أعلم شيء سوي أنني لم أنساه وفى كل وقت صلواتي له بأن يكون فى خير وسعاده.

لكن يجب أن تتدخل الأقدار .. فكيف لي أن أسافر له إلي فرع الشركه البعيد..

وكيف له أن يكون بمثل هذا الثبات طيلة هذه المده دون أن يتذكر حتي زمالتنا الماضيه..

لا أعرف بأي شيء أمنع نفسي عن التفكير .ولا أعرف كيف أهزم أفكاري التي تبحث عنه . ولا أعرف كيف أصل إليه لأري إحمرار وجهه البريء حينما كان يصمت كالطفل الخجول لا يجد شيء يقوله .

هكذا جعلني أسيرة لحرب الأشتياق . وجعل من نفسه لغزاً ولم يعطيني مفاتيح لأي إجابات .

إن كان يذكرني فما الذي يمنعه من السؤال.؟

وإن كان نساني فكيف أتغلب علي ثقتي في أنه أحبني ورحل دون أن يعترف بشيء أو يركد شيء.

فقط آحاسيسي البلهاء هي التي تُجبرني علي تصديق أنه يُحبني ..وسوف يعود..حتماً سيعود.

فمن سيسمع ما مررت به فى تلك الاعوام..وكيف أصبحت تائهة بين زملاء لم أجد فيهم سوي التلون بمشاعر ألوانها تذوب مع أول قطرات مطر.وأجدني وحيدة فى طريقي لبيتي بعد العمل ,قد بللت الأمطار شعري وملابسي.
وتذكرته حينما أُصيب بإعياء شديد فى المرة قبل الأخيره لرحيله حينما أعطاني معطفه الصوف .

سؤال من يجيبني عليه . أين أنت .؟ .. هل ستعود .؟​


----------



## soul & life (18 يناير 2015)

ايه ده هى جات امتا قصدى يعنى هى البطلة عملت توكيل لخريستو امتا 

ياعم تيمو كمل بقا  خليت خريستو عملك جوليت عاوز ايه تانى كمل يا ابنى ربنا يهديك الكل بإنتظار التكملة


----------



## تيمو (18 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ايه ده هى جات امتا قصدى يعنى هى البطلة عملت توكيل لخريستو امتا
> 
> ياعم تيمو كمل بقا  خليت خريستو عملك جوليت عاوز ايه تانى كمل يا ابنى ربنا يهديك الكل بإنتظار التكملة



ههههه لا هكمّل بس هو الصراحة خريستو أنقذني ، يعني الصابر سنتين مش قادر يصبر أكمن شهر ههه


----------



## soul & life (19 يناير 2015)

كام شهر!!!! نصبر منصبرش ليه احنا ورانا حاجة المهم بس وحياتك عجل شوية علشان نقرأ التكملة قبل انتهاء 2015 وبالمرة وحياتك متنساش  أخفض مكان بالعالم ماشى  اصل دى كلها اعمال مؤجلة وانت بصراحة باااالك طوووويل هههه


----------

